# Wild Man! (videos)



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

A couple new(er) videos.

Nino was a winter pup, but the snow all melted before the litter was big enough to be out in the cold. It snowed here about a week ago, so here is his first experience with snow.





And this one is a prelude to RLH. We haven't achieved full on zoomies yet, but he's definitely getting close. We've got a vocal little monkey on our hands. I love the hoarse sound he has. (I apologize for the dirty carpet. We moved recently and the previous owners hadn't cleaned it as they said they would)





I promise I'll stop inundating you guys with photos and videos soon


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Entirely too cute! LOVE IT!!! Tucker will play the same way but he won't bark...he's 15 weeks. How old is Nino now?

NM I see his birth date. Tucker is 15 days older than Nino.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Very cute! I love the snow video. I wonder what goes through their little minds the first time they see snow.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Pictures and videos are always fun. Nino is such a cute little furball.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh please don't punish us by NOT inundating us with photos and videos! LOL! I LOVE them he is so adorable!! I love how he kind of plops onto the snow and gets a surprised look. The first snow with them is the best.
Sooo cute chasing your toes too. He has the cutest little voice.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hehehehehehe. Nino you are too cute little man. Love your voice.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such a sweet snow pup! Nino has quite a loud bark for such a little guy. ) Love the videos!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

M&J said:


> Entirely too cute! LOVE IT!!! Tucker will play the same way but he won't bark...he's 15 weeks. How old is Nino now?
> 
> NM I see his birth date. Tucker is 15 days older than Nino.


Nino found his bark pretty quickly with help from Mario and the dogs at his breeder's home  Thankfully, he is mostly vocal when he's playing, not when someone is at the door or when he sees other dogs.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Very cute! I love the snow video. I wonder what goes through their little minds the first time they see snow.


Nino loves playing with leaves that were missed in the fall, so he was probably thinking "Where did all my toys go?!" Then he realized the snow was just as fun


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> Such a sweet snow pup! Nino has quite a loud bark for such a little guy. ) Love the videos!


We have Mario to think for the volume level. Nino learned from the best :crazy: Thing is, he doesn't understand when to bark and will only do it if he's playing or if Mario does lol


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

KarMar said:


> Nino found his bark pretty quickly with help from Mario and the dogs at his breeder's home  Thankfully, he is mostly vocal when he's playing, not when someone is at the door or when he sees other dogs.


That is why Tucker has not picked it up I think. He is not around other dogs here at home. That is why we are going to take him to puppy play days. He made one little bark but nothing since then. He was really interested in where the barks were coming from when I played Nino's video though. He was looking everywhere. :grin2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sooo cute!


----------

